# Dwarves! - A Minecraft Roleplaying Server



## DwarvesRoleplay

*Join Our Discord Server Today!*


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

We launch in 1 week, our Discord has grown tremendously with new Dwarves!

Get ready for the launch of our brand new server!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Our launch day is today, we've started off with a whopping 25 Dwarves ready to forge their new home!


----------



## Gradine

Has anyone gone Stark Raving Mad yet?


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Gradine said:


> Has anyone gone Stark Raving Mad yet?



Not yet, but it's early days.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

It's been one week since launch and Dwarves! is going strong.

The Outpost has grown from a few tents to a nice little settlement. A mine has been established, apothecaries have been building their gardens, the smiths have now set up a proper smithy and the first Outpost newspaper - The Servant - has been released. Our first Tribute is due in a week and I am very excited to see what the future brings.

I'm continually working on extras for our Professions and Skills in the background and focused on growing Dwarves! over the coming weeks and months. Join our Discord from the main post, read through the necessary channels to become a Dwarf and get whitelisted!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The first Tribute has gone successfully, with a few minor changes needed. The Dwarves are on the way to advancing their Outpost rank, affording them more permissions, privileges and fame!

The Grol have been killed in sufficient numbers to stop them increasing their hold on the island. This is an ongoing thing, so this could all change in two weeks!

A number of Dwarves have died in the past week, though the Outpost is still going strong. A bank has been made with plans to introduce a currency, a Guild of Smiths has been established allowing metalwork to be created in a much more streamlined fashion. The Public Servant continues to keep the Outpost updated with all the recent news and changes, with its own spin on things.

In general, the server is currently going strong. The Discord is growing tremendously, with new Dwarves joining in every day. We have a solid core of players, but the more the merrier!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Scandal hits the Outpost!

Veteran writer Ortho Berukahs, lead editor of The Public Servant, makes claims against apothecary Ilzar Goldspit. After these claims are made public, a number of Dwarves rush to defend Ilzar's honour, both in-person and via more publications.

Eventually, over threats and fears for his own life, Ortho has fled back to Bormar. Will the lack of a reputable newsletter now effect the Outpost? Only time will tell.

In other news, expeditions have been led against the Grol in the Red Hills - our valiant Dwarves taking many lives in their encampments.

Join Dwarves! today!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A large, illegal build is uncovered on the very edge of the Outpost border. It has since been taken down, but this was a close call for the Outpost. Such a construction would have meant a hefty increase on their next Tribute.

Voting has begun for potential leaders of the Outpost. A single Leader, with a rank yet to be determined, supported by a Lower Chamber of 3 capable Dwarves. Campaigning is happening all of this week and we shall find out who will be the first ruler of our Outpost soon!


----------



## Orius




----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Voting for our first leader ends today, with the winner being announced shortly.

The Outpost is slowly closing in on achieving Rank 2, giving more permissions, privileges and fame!

New Dwarves are constantly arriving at the Outpost, join today!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The first leader of the Outpost has been announced!

Kadol Ubbul, jeweller, has been voted by the population of the Outpost to become its first Leader. He will be supported by the Lower Chamber; comprised of three Dwarves yet to be chosen.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The first major 'expansion' of the Dwarves! world is almost complete!

The Flora update will bring in over 300 types of new plants, fungus, woods, saps and many, many more. Over time, these plants will be added into the Apothecary potion making re-work and also brought over to the Brewery plugin so you can make all sorts of new alcohol!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Flora Expansion has now been done and Apothecaries can access all of these plants, by foraging in different biomes and other conditions.

Many new Dwarves have arrived at the Outpost in recent days, and efforts are underway to establish a Guild system.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Christmas is nearly here and the Dwarves! server will be expanding its moderation Team soon, ready for a fresh year of new ideas, new members and lots of new updates!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

It's a new year and Dwarves! has expanded its team in order to expand and upgrade our server!

Plenty of upgrades are planned and we will be hosting regular events soon!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Huge storms and heavy rains have battered the island and the surrounding oceans for weeks now. Recently, the swamp has been flooded with boggy water, pushing the local ecosystem into overdrive.

What started as a few Swamphoppers appearing in the Outpost, ended up being a titanic battle against a gigantic Panacea Leech and 3 Bog-King Toads that had gorged themselves on the wildlife.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Kadol Ubbul has stepped down from leadership, allowing Ogrona Frontik to temporarily take leadership. An election will be held shortly to finalise this!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Black Quiver disease has struck the Outpost. The current occupants believe a recipe for a cure must lie somewhere on the island, as the previous occupants might have had experiences with the disease.

The disease is fatal and after the 8th day death will occur. Time is ticking for our Dwarves, will they find the cure in time?


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A old apothecarial recipe has been unearthed on the island and our Wordsmiths have put their heads together to decipher it.

After delving into a magma-filled cavern, battling through magma slimes and slaying a gigantic, trapped magma troll, our brave Dwarves secured the last of the believed ingredients to the cure.

With 2 days before the disease becomes lethal, will our Brewers be able to create the cure in time?


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A potent cure was found for the disease, with a day to spare before the first deaths happened. Brewed by Lokro Surja, it has saved the Outpost from a devastating blow!

More Dwarves join every day and with more updates to the skill and profession system coming every week, along with plans to update to 1.16, there's no better time to join Dwarves!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A new vote is taking place, to finalise the new Overseer of the Outpost.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Marshall Khestor has now become the Overseer of Zietal Mar!

In other news, the Brewery plugin will be getting a major upgrade soon, with over 800 single-ingredient recipes and 50 types of 'basic' alcohol.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A broken Dwarven ship - The Cuckoo - has foundered off the coastline. The Grol have swarmed around it, yet our brave Dwarves have ventured aboard to try and uncover its secrets!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The secrets of The Cuckoo have been unlocked and now our Dwarves work to rebuild the ship for their own purposes!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Cuckoo has been salvaged and the ship is being rebuilt for our own use.

Fort Thidir has started proper construction, soon we will have a gorgeous mountain defence to keep us safe!

A lot of new Dwarves have joined in the past two weeks and Dwarves! is growing stronger every day!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Our first Megaflora has been discovered and rendered inert.

The Amanita Colossi had been converting all types of wildlife into fungal-based mobs, including Bulls and Trolls. Threatening to overrun the Outpost, and infect our Dwarves with bursts of spores, they headed into the forest to track down the mighty mushroom and destroy it.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Over 50 alcohol recipes have been introduced for the Brewery plugin! Cider, tequila, ales, vodka, brandy, rum and many more await those dedicated Brewers to figure out the correct recipes!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A new batch of tools will be released shortly. Pickaxes, Prospectors and Excavators will be three grades of pickaxe, made from ingots, plates and slabs.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

New pickaxes have been released, with enchantments!

We are currently discussing bringing the server over to 1.16.

The search for the All-Gem draws to a close as our intrepid Gib Andosk discovers the Chamber where it is kept. However, a powerful mechanism stands in our way and the Grol draw in - eager to take it for themselves!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Overseer Khestor has made the decision to forgo the Tribute this period, instead to focus on fortifying for a potential invasion from outside.

As the search for the All-Gem nears its finish, it is believed that Lord Voman Stoutheart will sense the intentions of the Dwarves and prepare for his arrival.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The All-Gem has been discovered!

The semi-mythical gemstone is now sitting securely within Fort Thidir of Zietal Mar. Our Dwarves are discussing options for defence, as they believe Voman Stoutheart to not be as trustworthy as he seems.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The current map has concluded!

With Voman's Invasion approaching, the Dwarves boarded their ship, The Cuckoo, in order to sail to Bormar to try to escape the wrath of their lord.

A final lore wrapup will be posted soon.

In the mean time, we are converting to 1.16 with our new map!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Work on the new map continues and we are bolstering our lore in the mean time.

The Fate Of Zietal Mar


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

With work ongoing in the background for preparation for the new world, why not check out our Wiki?

Wiki!


----------



## lukasmas

Wow, that's great news. I've always loved playing role-playing games in Minecraft, but there are few places where you can find really high-quality servers with an interesting plot. It will be necessary to try yours, I am sure that the plot is excellent and worth playing it. I remember once going to the server with a role-playing game on Game of Thrones (I love fantasy) and the game was so boring that I immediately disconnected from the server. The plot should be as for me to match the game and approach the world around me. I usually take servers with Factions Minecraft Servers | The Best Factions servers in 2021. I often meet cool story servers there. Well, thank you again for your work, I hope many will appreciate it. Good luck!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

lukasmas said:


> Wow, that's great news. I've always loved playing role-playing games in Minecraft, but there are few places where you can find really high-quality servers with an interesting plot. It will be necessary to try yours, I am sure that the plot is excellent and worth playing it. I remember once going to the server with a role-playing game on Game of Thrones (I love fantasy) and the game was so boring that I immediately disconnected from the server. The plot should be as for me to match the game and approach the world around me. I usually take servers with Factions Minecraft Servers | The Best Factions servers in 2021. I often meet cool story servers there. Well, thank you again for your work, I hope many will appreciate it. Good luck!



We've got a -cracking- plotline for the upcoming map, along with a big 1.16.5 update which should be good.

But what we've tried to do is offer enough things within Minecraft mechanically, so that people aren't always waiting for the next event or plot installment in order to actually play or have fun.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The big potion re-work is ongoing, with the plants slowly being sorted into the foraging groups.

Discussions as to things pertaining for the new map and how the server works are being undertake. We've got new professions lined up, a new way of getting skill points and many more fun things!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The new map is being put together as we slowly gear up for a second map launch!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The first phase of the map is done! The main bulk of it is complete and now we will begin tweaking and building on it.

In other news, two new professions; Hunter and Farmer, are being put together.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The new version of the Apothecary skill - Create Potion - is almost complete. 90 base potions to create, instead of the previous 20.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The new base potions have been created, with 90 to choose from. Now, the next step - Mixed Potions - is being put together. Over 700 possible combinations for Apothecaries to create, each with unique effects.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The new potions have been created - over 400 recipes to discover!

Work on the new weapon specialisation classes for the Dwarf-At-Arms is now underway.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

We will be launching in approximately 1 months time!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Our new Spawn will be opening today, with our official map launch coming soon!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Our Team! is busy at work getting the amazing builds ready for our storyline this map. New mobs are halfway to completion!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The agents of the First House have begun sending letters back in their efforts to discover the whereabouts of the Human Redstoneer; Jolvis Volt.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Our players are now voting on their choice for the starting location. We launch on the 2nd October!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Chapter Two has launched!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Outpost has been established. Our Dwarves are currently living in wool tents and snow houses.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

gmajacon said:


> I have been playing on this server for a very long time and still have never returned there because since then, I have found a lot of other more interesting servers. If you ask somewhere, I will answer you that on minecraft.buzz. This place has become sacred to me because it is on this site that I find new servers in which it is fascinating to play. This curiosity visits me very often because exploring new maps is almost an addiction for me. And I'm not ashamed of it at all, haha.



I'd love to know who you played and what your experiences were on Dwarves! so that I can improve the server in the future.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Dwarves came across two Grol brothers and joined them on their Hunt!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

A leadership system is beginning to take place!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

With the discovery and repairing of the Magma Rig, it is clear that Jolvis' and his crew have been very busy in the time they have spent in the region. The now functioning-correctly machinery will have an effect on the map, the spawns, or other things that we deem necessary. Some of these things will be obvious, some may require some investigation and other things may completely pass you by.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Outpost Rank 2 has been achieved!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The server is continuing to grow! Our new currency and economy will soon, hopefully, be established - allowing proper trade between Dwarves!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The server is continuing to grow! Our new currency and economy will soon, hopefully, be established - allowing proper trade between Dwarves!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

_Off in the distance, just barely visible from the docks, you think you can see the mast of a ship cresting the waves. It looks as though the Outpost may soon have a visitor! The ship is still a good distance away, but it will be here soon..._


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Outpost and docks have officially been named - Thornheim and Ironbay Docks!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The traditional Dwarven holiday of Yuletide is upon us!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

We'll be taking a break in December with regards to events and begin them again in the new year!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Merry Christmas to all our players!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

We're back in the new year and ready to kick things off some some events!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Our Dwarves have discovered an old pump system, hidden deep in the swamps. Who knows what its purpose might be!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Tribes Of Vingaborda, in their meetings with Bormar, have taken offence to how they have been treated and have declared war!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

The Lightning Tower has been reclaimed!


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

sherkertoi said:


> Does your server still work,OP?



The server is up 24/7, but we've been very low on activity recently and we're looking at ending the current world. We've got a single end event planned, don't know when the date will be though.


----------



## lukasmas

I think I will try your server for the game soon. Do you have prizes for frequent users? Unfortunately, I haven’t had much free time lately. There are a lot of exams at the university. That is why I play Minecraft mostly on weekends. My favorite server is minecraftforfreex.com. Btw, I am not an advanced player in playing online, and I also do not use mods. However, I am well versed in the game mechanics and sincerely love it. I have even built my empire, which I am terribly proud of.


----------



## DwarvesRoleplay

Great news!

Our third world is currently under construction. A brand new map with a great plotline, coming in January!


----------

